# Romania Football league 1 16-18 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2009)

16 Oct 13:00 Unirea Alba Iulia v Curtea de Arges  1.90 3.30 3.60 +9  
16 Oct 16:30 Unirea Urziceni v FC Vaslui  1.66 3.50 4.50 +9  
17 Oct 13:00 Pandurii Tg Jiu v Gaz Metan Medias  1.72 3.40 4.33 +9  
17 Oct 16:00 Rapid Bucuresti v CFR Cluj  2.20 3.20 3.00 +9  
17 Oct 19:00 Poli Timisoara v FC Ceahlaul Piatra Neamt  1.25 5.00 10.00 +9  
18 Oct 12:00 Gloria Bistrita v Otelul Galati  2.60 3.10 2.50 +9  
18 Oct 14:00 Astra Ploiesti v Universitat Craiova  2.60 3.10 2.50 +9  
18 Oct 16:00 FC Brasov v Dinamo Bucuresti  2.30 3.10 2.87 +9  
18 Oct 18:00 Politehnica Iasi v Steaua Bucharest  4.00 3.25 1.83


----------

